# MIDI Keyboard Controllers - options and compromises



## MediaComposer88 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey all!

There have been lots of posts about this already, and if one thing has become clear, it's that the perfect MIDI controller keyboard probably has yet to be produced (of course, "perfect" depending very much on everyone's personal needs).

*1. Short version
*
Do any of you guys have experiences with the following brands/types (if more than one, how do they compare)? What's your opinion concerning key-bed feel and build quality? How would you rate the customer service? Also, is there anyone using one of these models in combination with DP(8)?
- Akai MPK88
- Arturia KeyLab 61 (or 49/25)
- Nektar Impact LX61 (or 49/25)

*2. Long version
*
Like many others, my perfect MIDI controller keyboard is not available just yet; there are always compromises. However, reviews and articles often don't tell the whole story, so I was hoping you guys could lend me some insights based on hands-on experience.

Here are some options I'm considering as well as the problems I have with them:

- *Akai MPK88* - Love its features and look, but heard some complaints regarding noise and wear and tear of the knobs/faders. Any experience? Also, is an upgrade to be expected anytime soon you think? And what about the build; plastic or aluminum?

- *Arturia KeyLab 88* (coming soon) - Looks sturdy and complete, but I've heard various reports about issues concerning the key-bed, Arturia's supposedly poor customer service, and buggy software. Does anyone have experience with the KeyLab 61 for example? Anyone who's able to tell me how its build/hammer-action compares to that of the Akai MPK88 or MPK(2)61?

- *Nektar Panorama P6* - Very complete, but, as a Digital Performer user, will I be able to take advantage of the features that make it so interesting? As a side note, I personally don't particularly dig the look.

- *Nektar Impact LX88* (coming up) - Love the options, the look, and the fact everything seems very clean and logical, but I am a little concerned about how sturdy/professional it truly is (it's often referred to as entry/budget model). Furthermore, there's no MIDI connection. Could this in anyway be a problem? Is there a difference between connecting it to the MIDI leading directly to your external audio interface as opposed to connecting it to an iMac USB port? Any pro's around here using the LX61 or LX49? And is it correct it's all plastic?

Some other notes:
- How bad is it to go for 61 keys instead of 88? I use keyswitches quite heavily, so I suppose 88 would be preferred.
- The keyboards I listed above all have a fair amount of controls - I would love to have them close at hand. However, I know that getting a more basic keyboard and adding a separate controller would be another possibility. The problem is that I can't find controllers I like, and those that I do like are often discontinued (the Peavey 1600 for instance) or very expensive (Mackie). The only option I can think of if the upcoming Livid DS1. Would any of you advice me to go down this road? If yes, why?
- As for now, Roland and Novation do not have any models I really like, and I'd like to stay away from M-Audio.
- Any DP users with recommendations the regarding integration of a MIDI (keyboard) controller? Brands/types to stay away from or ones that play very nice with DP?
- Any options you think I might have missed?

Any advice would be great. 

Cheers!

Dennis


----------



## proxima (Aug 13, 2014)

MediaComposer88 @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> - *Akai MPK88* - Love its features and look, but heard some complaints regarding noise and wear and tear of the knobs/faders. Any experience? Also, is an upgrade to be expected anytime soon you think?


Given that the MPK25/MPK49/MPK61 were just recently upgraded, it seems reasonable to think that they'd finish off the upgrades with an MPK288.



> *Nektar Panorama P6* - Very complete, but, as a Digital Performer user, will I be able to take advantage of the features that make it so interesting? As a side note, I personally don't particularly dig the look.


Short answer: no. The Panorama series is really a Reason device. They recently added some Logic (and Bitwig, and Cubase) integration, but even by their own admission this is sub-optimal relative to the incredible Reason integration. 



> - How bad is it to go for 61 keys instead of 88? I use keyswitches quite heavily, so I suppose 88 would be preferred.


I really like 88 keys and also play piano, so I went with a stage piano (I have a separate Axiom25 key controller which I'm looking to replace with an Akai MPK249 eventually). Depending on your setup, you could always use a mini keyboard for keyswitches or use some split zones (perhaps implemented in DP instead of the controller).


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2014)

You might like a controller you can customize that has Polyphonic Aftertouch, Channel Rotation, Dual Expression Pedal Inputs, Dual Controller Layers, Transport Controls, Prgm. Chnge. multiple messaging, etc.etc The list is long.

KMI QuNexus




uploadimage


----------



## MediaComposer88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for your quick responses proximal and chimuelo! I'll take these insights into account.


----------



## TravB (Aug 14, 2014)

As you may know, Roland and Edirol branded keyboards have the pitch/modulation "joy stick" combination instead of separate pitch and mod wheels. Furthermore, the modulation (simply push the stick up) is spring-loaded back to the zero position, and has a rather short throw compared to a dedicated mod wheel.

Is this Roland pitch/mod stick design a deal breaker for controlling sample libraries or have any of you made it work?


----------



## amordechai (Aug 14, 2014)

TravB @ 14.8.2014 said:


> As you may know, Roland and Edirol branded keyboards have the pitch/modulation "joy stick" combination instead of separate pitch and mod wheels. Furthermore, the modulation (simply push the stick up) is spring-loaded back to the zero position, and has a rather short throw compared to a dedicated mod wheel.
> 
> Is this Roland pitch/mod stick design a deal breaker for controlling sample libraries or have any of you made it work?



It's a deal breaker for me.

I'm currently using my roland stage piano as a MIDI controller.
I hate it's "modwheel-joystick" and opted to use an app on my tablet for the live CC1 input instead.

Obviously what I own is the instrument I use for live piano gigs, maybe in models that are more oriented towards MIDI input the joystick could be more easy to use... but if the joysticks are the same on all the roland range, stay away from them.

- A.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Aug 14, 2014)

It's my understanding that the Arturia 88 will have different key action than the KeyLab 25/49/61 so don't base your opinion of the 88 on those. However, I believe the 88 will share all of the other features of the KeyLab series.

I have the KeyLab49 and have been happy with it. I don't travel with it so I'm not a good test of wear and tear. I did have some firmware issues at first but the latest update resolved it. In fairness I was a very early adopter of the KeyLab series. 

They are not the most responsive when it comes to issues but they will eventually respond. Ease of integration could be better but could be worse. 

Overall I'm happy with mine. If I had the space. Might consider upgrading to the 88. But then again piano/keys is not my primary instrument so I don't really feel all that limited with 49 keys as would a true pianist.


----------



## MediaComposer88 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.



TravB @ 2014-08-14 said:


> Is this Roland pitch/mod stick design a deal breaker for controlling sample libraries or have any of you made it work?



Not really, although I'd prefer wheels. The main problem with Roland is that there aren't many 88-keys options I really like.

I spent the last couple of days thinking about different solutions, and the more I think about it, the more I lean towards buying a separate MIDI controller rather than opting for a MIDI controller keyboard with a lot of knobs and faders. I simply read too many conflicting report regarding quality about the models I'm interested in, so I figured it would be a good idea too buy a separate controller and maybe upgrading my midi keyboard later (and then focusing purely on hammer-action rather than knobs/faders).

Does anybody here own (or has any experience with) the StudioLogic Arcuna 88?


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 15, 2014)

> *Nektar Panorama P6* - Very complete, but, as a Digital Performer user, will I be able to take advantage of the features that make it so interesting? As a side note, I personally don't particularly dig the look.





> Short answer: no. The Panorama series is really a Reason device. They recently added some Logic (and Bitwig, and Cubase) integration, but even by their own admission this is sub-optimal relative to the incredible Reason integration.



Not so fast - actually the integration into Cubase is pretty great, and their Logic integration is quite good too (and they've promised a lot more)! The Nektar folks are the only ones to support automatic mapping of Smart Controls [Logic] as of today. I have both a Novation and the P6, and I really think it is far, far more than just a "Reason device". 

If you are dead set on 88 keys, wait until the next batch lands (Nektar and Arturia).


----------



## eric aron (Aug 16, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed Aug 13 said:


> You might like a controller you can customize that has Polyphonic Aftertouch, Channel Rotation, Dual Expression Pedal Inputs, Dual Controller Layers, Transport Controls, Prgm. Chnge. multiple messaging, etc.etc The list is long.
> 
> KMI QuNexus
> 
> ...




interesting concept but a huge error in the conception, unsuitable for normal keyboard playing as the white keys have no extension between the black ones. try to play chords like DbM.. so dumb


----------



## proxima (Aug 16, 2014)

stonzthro @ Fri Aug 15 said:


> > *Nektar Panorama P6* - Very complete, but, as a Digital Performer user, will I be able to take advantage of the features that make it so interesting? As a side note, I personally don't particularly dig the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong: there is certainly some integration with Logic and Cubase (perhaps more than most other MIDI controllers), but the Reason integration is on a different level, which is clear from watching their Reason walkthrough video. This video shows what it's capable of in Logic as of this summer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcEZubkax5U

In addition, the OP was asking about Digital Performer, which as far as I can tell has no explicit support from Nektar. 

It's possible they'll bring the Panorama up to the integration standards of Reason with Cubase or Logic or whatever, but I think it is risky to buy hardware on the promise of future feature enhancements. Fortunately, Nektar seems pretty upfront in its videos about what it can do, and comparing it to the Reason videos can show you what it can't do in your DAW of choice. Almost all of the user reviews I read about the Panorama come from Reason users who sing its praises, so that's not so useful for figuring out how it will work in your DAW. It's Reason first, other DAWs second at this point.


----------



## MediaComposer88 (Aug 18, 2014)

Extensive Digital Performer integration on controllers like the Panaroma seems something that's not to expected anytime soon. And of course, Reason, Cubase and Logic are much more popular DAWs, so it's not very surprising.

But I'd rather buy a controller with fewer options that work flawlessly with DP than a controller with lots of brilliant stuff I won't be able to use.

Once again, thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Bohrium (Aug 18, 2014)

I learned the hard way to separate keybed requirements and controlling the DAW or plugins.

What I do at the moment is use a waterfall keyboard for organ stuff use an electric piano keyboard for electric piano and a midified grand piano for piano parts. 

For entering midi controllers and automation I use a Novation SL.

I don't think I'll ever find a 'controller keyboard' that actually works for me since any keybed would be wrong for at least half the stuff.


----------



## MediaComposer88 (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting point Bohrium; I might just consider a 25-key model with semi-weighted or synth-action keys for faster (non-piano) stuff next to a weighted 88-key controller.


----------



## Bohrium (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, I have the SL25 MK II and it works nicely even for parameter automation.

The Automap software is pretty cool in some areas and sometimes getting in the way. But I like the workflow this way.

It was the only way I could actually have the best of 'both' worlds.


----------

